# What's your strangest hook-up?



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I was out catfishing on Utah Lake last night and I had my strangest hook-up yet. I just got done setting up my rig after having to cut my line. I cast it out into the water. Something didn’t seem right (it was dark out) so I felt for my line and there was none. My spool still had plenty of line and I could tell that a good amount came off before it mysteriously wasn’t connected to my reel anymore. There was no snap, or catch, or anything else that would make me think something was wrong other than I couldn’t hear or feel the line anymore. I was baffled, but that’s not the strange hook-up part. I went back and set my rig up again. This time when I cast my line stayed connected, go figure. As I was tightening my line it felt like I already had a fish on so I continued to reel-in. Well when my sinker hit the tip of my pole the fish was still in the water, but very close to shore, so I grabbed the line and pulled the fish onto shore. I was using spiderwire and a large brass swivel with an egg sinker, so I’m pretty sure what I’d done was catch the line that I had just lost off the end of my pole and caught it, along with a fish, on my next cast.

So that’s my strangest hook-up story in my short fishing life. I’m sure there are much better ones out there, so if you’d care to share I think it would be fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a tie for freshwater:

1) Linwood Bay - 17 lb Lake Trout on a jointed Rapala. One hook in the fishes mouth, one hook in my forearm.

2) Sulphur Creek Reservoir - 2 lb muskrat on a Countdown Rapala. One hook in the muskrat's hind leg, the other hook in my Border Collie's mouth.


Saltwater; I'm gonna reminisce some.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a similar experience where the wife caught someone's line that had broken and was caught on a lot of algae in the middle of the algae was a slot trout on the Green nearly dead...had to release him with virtually no chance of living.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We were fishing off the Bay Bridge in Tampa, Florida. My son caught a sheepshead (kind of like a salt water blue gill) fishing a chunk of squid. The fish was about the size of my hand. So we took a large hook from the tackle box and hooked the sheepshead through the back and chucked it out as bait. About two minutes later, a dolphin about 6 feet long took the sheepshead and took off, stripping line like there was no tomorrow. I just had to lock the spool and let it snap as we watched the dolphin clear the water 2-3 times.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hear they taste like tuna, Gary. :twisted: 

Flipper in a can.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I hooked a humming bird on a back cast while fly fishing
Hooked a Bat fly fishing
Snagged an Elk head in the lip with a humpy (scared the S out of me when I stuck my hand down there to unhook my snag and had teeth snapping at me).
Hooked a little rainbow that had a plastic ring around it from a gallon of milk.
Seagulls in Mexico
sea lion
my own lip
my buddies fly (figure it out)
some ones line that when I realed up had a rod on one end and a rainbow on the other.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I was fishing on the jordan right where it comes out of utah lake and was throwing grubs early in the season hoping to hookup with a walleye on my third or fourth cast I hooked into somthing real heavy thinking maybe a boot or some kind of other trash I continued to reel it in and when I got it next to the shore I just about lost my lunch it was a dog that had been in the water long enough to have no hair at all bald.needless to say that was my last cast of that day and I have not been back to that spot since.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught a duckling on a nymph and my wife's hand on a fly. She wasn't happy about that. I got the duck released, with the mother duck going crazy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

> What's your strangest hook-up?


Well, "she" said her name was Lola... -)O(- (Lo-lo-lo-lo-Lola!) :lol:

Okay, not really.

My only time ice fishing Strawberry (with STEVO), I was having poor luck with the usual ice fishing tactics, so I switched to dead-sticking a worm *tipped* with a power egg. TIPPED.

Well, I finally got some action and reeled in a slotty cutt. The weird part was that the power egg was no longer on the barb of the hook (with worm above it, going up the line), but actually *ABOVE* the worm! The worm was still basically intact, minus a little chew mark from the fish and I have been baffled by the unexplained movement of that power egg ever since.

What's more, I was holding something right as the fish hit and I clearly remember placing the object in a tightly packed foot print right in front of my chair. After releasing the cutt and observing the placement of my power egg, I realized that the item I had placed in the foot print was gone. I looked all around the area and for the life of me, I couldn't find it anywhere.

STEVO didn't take it, his dog didn't take it, I didn't take it...

I then named that area (about 150 yds out from the ladders) THE STRAWBERRY TRIANGLE. :lol:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

LOAH said:


> > What's your strangest hook-up?
> 
> 
> STEVO didn't take it, his dog didn't take it, I didn't take it...
> :


You sure you believe him.
I'm a practical joker and sounds like something I'd do. 
I'd stick to my story forever :lol: :mrgreen:

Strangest thing I've ever caught was bats.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That would've been a good prank, but he was sitting across from me and in my line of sight the throughout the episode.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:rotfl: I dont know what to say man, Thor was a little frisky that night :lol: I agree that was definately wierd. We tore the place up looking for it & nada. We were on the Ice, where could it have gone other than in the hole. It was far from the Ice hole too. Its definately one of those unexplained things from the Strawberry triangle. Mabey the fishing god decided you owed him something for giving you your fish :lol:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I hooked a line with a 40 pound king on the end.
I caught a king fisher on a little spoon.
My buddy hooked a pelican casting. Once his line pulled tight it slammed into the hill. One of the funniest things ever.
One time a caught a tackel box full of lures. That was cool.
I caught a fishing rod one time as well.
It is wierd what you pull of from the bottom of the ocean... Sea slugs, starfish....
I caught a boot once. You hear about that happinging, but It really did happen to me.
Caught a seagull.
Caught a duck in a park on a "bread" pattern. My buddy caught a pea****.

That is all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was working a tie-barge in the Gulf of Mexico, block Main Pass 151. One day the divers were up and we all went fishing for red snapper. Using fresh shrimp for bait we were all doing well. I got this one small bite, set the hook, and reeled in a Coffe Mate jar....?

I stuck my nose in the jar to get a closer look and the jar was full of OCTOPUS. Let me tell ya; we both wet our pants! It took some worked, but we coaxed the animal out of the jar onto the deck. The octopus was relly cool looking, with bright blue spots. But the guys on the barge said the thing was poisonous, so I cut the line and threw it back.

One of the few times I littered.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

My little sis, on the jugular... thankfully it was barley hooked in. Could have been bad.

I hooked into a Beaver last year, talk about taking me for a ride...

Edit: After re-reading this post, it will probably end up in the gut pile


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> My little sis, on the jugular... thankfully it was barley hooked in. Could have been bad.
> 
> I hooked into a Beaver last year, talk about taking me for a ride...
> 
> Edit: After re-reading this post, it will probably end up in the gut pile


Where was this beaver you speak of?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > My little sis, on the jugular... thankfully it was barley hooked in. Could have been bad.
> ...


The Middle Provo


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been fishing a couple different times and either me or my buddies have caught fishing poles. 2 out of utah lake and 1 out of strawberry.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great stories, guys. My strangest hook ups have been limited to a duck, a loon at the Berry and a dirty pink thong in the Jordan River. If I think long and hard I might be able to remember another but I'm not here to make anything up


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I was once fishing the midge hatch on the middle (fishing a #32 bunny midge) and I hooked and landed the biggest fish I ever caught. The problem was that it was a 230 pound sucker. He stopped squealing on the way home, and I wouldn't have had the pleasure of wrangling such a beast had he not stood directly behind me while I was casting. I told him not to, but I guess suckers just don't listen.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

gunplay said:


> Hooked a Bat fly fishing


My strangest hookup was also a bat while fly fishing. I was fishing a tiny mountain stream at dusk and my line didn't come down after the backcast (it was a short cast, not too powerful). I looked up and there was the bat, like one of those little helicopters on a string. Cut the line and let him go.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Back trolling plugs for Steelhead on Idaho's Salmon river I snagged something I thought was a branch. Pulled it up and it was a 4pt mule deer head. The river runs along the highway, it must have been a road kill that ended up in the river.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have two good ones. fishing at scofield i had my pole taken in the lake by a fish and about a half an hour later i caught my pole and the fish was still there. i have also pulled two trolling poles out of scofield.

the second was at flaming gorge. my friend was reeling in a salmon when i got caught in my forehead. my dad was casting when, again, he forgot to watch where he was casting and caught me in the forehead. the bad part is all three prongs of the trebble hook were stuck in my forehead. man did it hurt getting them out.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I once caught an enormous stingray while fishing from a jetty in Texas. I didn't know what to do with the thing or how to handle it. I wound up forcing the hook out with my spare rod. I didn't dare get close enough to touch it with my hands.


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I stuck my nose in the jar to get a closer look and the jar was full of OCTOPUS. Let me tell ya; we both wet our pants! It took some worked, but we coaxed the animal out of the jar onto the deck. The octopus was relly cool looking, with bright blue spots.


ah yes! the blue ring octopus! VERY cool looking indeed, but yes, VERY poisonous!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

spork40 said:


> i have two good ones. fishing at scofield i had my pole taken in the lake by a fish and about a half an hour later i caught my pole and the fish was still there. i have also pulled two trolling poles out of scofield.
> 
> the second was at flaming gorge. my friend was reeling in a salmon when i got caught in my forehead. my dad was casting when, again, he forgot to watch where he was casting and caught me in the forehead. the bad part is all three prongs of the trebble hook were stuck in my forehead. man did it hurt getting them out.


Just curious how 3 prongs of a treble could be stuck in one dude's forehead :?: :?: :?: Are you a clingon?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

There was few of us from the forum that went up to Mammoth to go ice fishing. I got a good bite went to set the hook. I fought the fish for a few seconds when the line went limp(hate it when it goes limp) So Im thinking crap the only fish of the day got away, when all of a sudden the fish jumps out of the ice hole.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what my strangest hookup has been, but the most recent bizzare thing was at scout camp fishing the overfished lake when I caught a fish that had swallowed a worm hook, crapped it out with the swivel end still out it's mouth, so the fish basically looked like an oversized lure swimming around. I was fishing with powerbait and I guess this fish must have stolen my bait and somehow swam by my hook and got the worm hook hooked onto my treble hook so I ended up reeling it in backwards. I felt bad when I saw the original line with the swivel coming out of its mouth and the worm hook out the other end, all with the line still intact. Kinda wierd I suppose. It was delicious though!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

My Strangest hookup happened yesterday morning while i was up at rockport
in my attempt to cast my line into the water the :twisted: line snapped. rigged it back up and attempted to recast it back out. this time success :mrgreen: 

the first cast that snapped had my last bubble filled with bb's on it when it snapped
the second cast i had to use slip sinkers. 

while i was waiting and praying i got a bite the line starting to go up so normally i jerk the pole and start reeling my catch in one problem no fish on my line and the hook was tangled with another line i thought to myself what the heck. i grabbed the line that was attached to the second hook and started winding it up and then thats when the line took off. to my surprize. it was FISH on.

somehow the second cast snagged the first line and the first line had the FISH On it. 
the first line still had the bubble with bb's on it and the fish was not deeply hooked just in roof of his mouth. so I Figured since Mr. Fishy Brought my gear back to me. that i would return the favor and return Mr. Fishy Back To The Dark Green Waters Of Rockport.


----------

